# Seaforth Highlanders of Canada Cadet Reunion 2008



## Riobeard (14 Apr 2008)

Calling all current and former Seaforth Highlanders of Canada Cadets

- A reunion will be held at the Seaforth Armouries on October 18th 2008
- Lunch, information tables, bar, demonstrations, static displays, vendors and a whole lot more will be happening 
- Mark your calendars, tell your friends and stay tuned for further information


----------

